
Ask HN: How do you validate business ideas before investing work - m4nu
When it comes to validating an idea for a project, how do you do the due diligence before deciding that you should invest more work into that idea?
======
feralmoan
Having a single customer who will pay you for your solution is usually a good
first step.

------
sharemywin
adwords is probably the easy to get some kind of basic idea of demand.
obviously doesn't work for something no one has heard of.

